# TTOC Somerset Cheddar and Weston Cruise 20/5/2012



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

A cruise to Cheddar in Somerset for lunch at 12.00 at Hartleys Kitchen at Binegar Shepton Mallett is where we start the meet. This is being organized for the 20th May 2012. After our visit at the restaurant we will then cruise up the Cheddar Gorge to Weston Super Mare where i am planning a photo shoot with all cars outside the new pier on the beach. Full itinerary and menu link to follow.

Please Submit your interest
*Venue Meet Details*
For 1200 Hours on the 20/5/2012
Hartleys Kitchen At Binegar
Shepton Mallett
BA3 4UL
Tel No 01749-841718
Thanks
Stu 

aTTendees

TT_RS
T3RBO
Zebedee
Arctic Fox
Gary R8
TTK8
paulc1
j8keith
jossyTT
guzzi
Diveratt
rob2130
D Wells
Gazzer
liffy99
Dan Poulter
madmark


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds lovely 

TT_RS
T3RBO + 1


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Im interested but can't say for sure if I can make it yet


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Stu,

Definately put us down for this one!! Sounds like a really good trip out, hopefully the sun will shine.

Lin and Darren


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Stu. Yes definitely put us down too. Beaulieu was such fun, so would like to meet up again soon. Better put Gary and the R8 down as well if that's ok with everyone. 8) Thnx! Dawn


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

As this is in my patch I better say yes! Can't see any reason why not anyway but will check the calendar just in case.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

as replied to in pm stu........mrs biffday weekend......i'm brave but not that brave to sod off for the day alone lol. so for me sir it is a no


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Count me in on that ,sounds like great fun , as they say "a run to the sun "


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I answered your PM Stu, please put us down for this.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah to the beach five minutes from where I live. If still got car then I'm in.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

TT_RS said:


> A cruise to Cheddar for lunch with a visit to the Chocolate and Cider Shops with a go on the Go Carts there is being organized for the 20th May. After our visit to Cheddar we will then cruise to Weston Super Mare where i am planning a photo shoot with all cars outside the new pier on the beach. Full itinerary and menu link to follow.
> Please Submit your interest
> Thanks
> Stu
> ...


I'am going to see if I can organise the chocolate and ale tour but not promising anything. I will be posting the menu up soon anyone interested our website is http://www.hartleyskitchen.com I will also see if I can swing a deal at the go-karts the other problem is the sunday there is usually a car boot on in the go-kart track. I would suggest the 19th. another option could be the mendip shooting range if the 20th would be best.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey guys! I have got a price for the go-karts for £37pp for a grand prix which is pretty good  I have also spoken to my friend Deane at Chedder Chocolates who says he will do a full guided tour of his factory for £5pp while it is closed, however this isnt set in stone as he may be going to the isle of man for the TT races out of coincidence lol  but has had an issue so may not be going. Still no word from Chedder Ales but am working on it. I am also working on a breakfast/lunch/roast menu for plenty of choice and hopfully under £15 .

Also just incase anyone is interested who is in the area I'am doing a pancake day with 10 different varieties (inc Bacon apple prune, shredded beef and stir fry veg, peaches and cream, strawberries pecan and ice cream, banana peanut butter and choc) 
On tuesday the 21st for any enquires my personal number is 07896329158 available 24/7 or our company website http://www.hartleyskitchen.com with all numbers/email etc

Hope you all are well and hope to see you soon

Jossy


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

car is sold so sorry ,but you may have a new member who bought it join you?


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

chilledoutman said:


> car is sold so sorry ,but you may have a new member who bought it join you?


Yep, that'll be 'Son of Arctic Fox'!!!! Craig hasn't joined TTOC yet but will be soon. Don't worry Paul - he's looking after her for you  
We had to wash all the cars after we left you on Saturday - they were filthy! The R8 doesn't normally venture out in such conditions! Good to meet you


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes good I'm still in two minds but bit late now. Yep seems good lad and know he will get a lot of enjoyment out of car so pleased for him.nice to meet u lot too and the Audi clan.thought my car park had been sold to an Audi dealership as a forecourt!! Lol


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Arctic Fox said:


> chilledoutman said:
> 
> 
> > car is sold so sorry ,but you may have a new member who bought it join you?
> ...


Does he fancy joining you 2 on the 4th March to show off his new toy?


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

He does fancy it Kate, yes, however he's quad biking with Audi that day so will have to give it a miss


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

All gone a bit quiet on this - we still up for it? (little bounce for you Stu :wink: )


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

We're still up for it. Stu please can you add Craig to the list C6PYM. Thnx!


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeap!!!!!! We are still on for this meet and looking forward to it. Just waiting to hear about the menu from Josh at Hartleys Kitchen and feedback from the rest of his planning at the outlets.
Stu


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Kate I'm home so can you stick me on the list too


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> Hi Kate I'm home so can you stick me on the list too


Hi Kevin, Penny and I are going, perhaps we could go up together.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> Hi Kate I'm home so can you stick me on the list too


Stu - one more for you.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

EXCELLENT!!!!!! aTTENDEE LIST UPDATED
Stu


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

j8keith said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kate I'm home so can you stick me on the list too
> ...


T3rbo will be coming up from Plymouth looks like we could get a TTrain going for the run up


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Diveratt said:
> ...


Sounds good to me, we might be still recovering from the Luxembourg trip so we'll need someone follow.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Less than a month to go!!!


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

O yes and can't wait for that ,in honor of going out for the day I'm getting my car remapped tomorrow and the front end painted before then so it will look nicer and faster when it's out in western


----------



## rob2130 (Jan 7, 2012)

sorry am late put me down for this one to please


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Let's hope we get better weather than today


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks rob2130, aTTendee list updated. Only a fortnight off. If any aTTendees have any questions involving the meet please contact me.
*Venue Meet Details*
For 1200 Hours on the 20/5/2012
Hartleys Kitchen At Binegar 
Shepton Mallett
BA3 4UL 
Tel No 01749-841718
Thanks 
Stu


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Any one coming up from the south west how about a meet at Exeter Services leaving at 10:54 for the TTrain up to Chedder?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> Any one coming up from the south west how about a meet at Exeter Services leaving at 10:54 for the TTrain up to Chedder?


Hi Kevin we will be going that way, Exeter Services sounds fine see you there.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey guys cant appoligise enough for the delay been a bit hectic latley lol. anyway here is our menu for the 20th, i have been kissing some serious ass for the past 2 months to get the dishes at this price haha.

TT meet at Hartleys Bistro
All meals, including one drink, 
at a special price of £10 for all club members

Full English breakfast with hash browns, 
and unlimited tea or filter coffee

Chilli with potato wedges and salad and a soft drink

Steak and Stilton pie with seasonal vegetables, 
new potatoes and a soft drink

Roast pork with fresh apple and mango sauce, seasonal vegetables, crispy roast potatoes and a soft drink

Roast sweet pepper and tomato spaghetti and a soft drink (V)

All puddings, second drinks and alcohol will be extra.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done on the menu , looks good , do we need to book extra spaces as my dad is coming with me on this cruise, and my tt is booked in tomorrow to have the bumper front and bonnet and wings painted in order to look mighty fine for our day out


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

paulc1 said:


> Well done on the menu , looks good , do we need to book extra spaces as my dad is coming with me on this cruise, and my tt is booked in tomorrow to have the bumper front and bonnet and wings painted in order to look mighty fine for our day out


Thanks mate 8) of course no problem, if everyone can just confirm any passengers just so my team know what to prepare for


----------



## mr d wells (May 9, 2012)

hello,
im new to this site & tt`s
i just brought my first tt mk1 i love it have always wanted 1 
i live in north devon and would love to come along & meet you guys,i have already sent stu a email & he welcomed me along .
i will be on me own so mite be a bit shy, but would love to see your cars & come along for the ride & make some new frends,hope this will be ok.
thank you david. .


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

mr d wells said:


> hello,
> im new to this site & tt`s
> i just brought my first tt mk1 i love it have always wanted 1
> i live in north devon and would love to come along & meet you guys,i have already sent stu a email & he welcomed me along .
> ...


look forward to meeting you m8 it was my first time last time, everyone is great really friendly and helpful you'll love it!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

stu have sorted mrs biffday meal so count me in for this.........what cost ikf any is owed bud


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

mr d wells said:


> hello,
> im new to this site & tt`s
> i just brought my first tt mk1 i love it have always wanted 1
> i live in north devon and would love to come along & meet you guys,i have already sent stu a email & he welcomed me along .
> ...


Welcome on board to a great well organised club , this is only my 2nd trip out and everyone is very friendly and it's great fun driving along in long snake of tt carving their way though some top scenery


----------



## mr d wells (May 9, 2012)

jossytt said:


> mr d wells said:
> 
> 
> > hello,
> ...


Thats makes me feel bit better hofuley be good weather


----------



## mr d wells (May 9, 2012)

paulc1 said:


> mr d wells said:
> 
> 
> > hello,
> ...


Sounds like what i need a good day thanks


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

jossytt said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done on the menu , looks good , do we need to book extra spaces as my dad is coming with me on this cruise, and my tt is booked in tomorrow to have the bumper front and bonnet and wings painted in order to look mighty fine for our day out
> ...


I will be a +1


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Diveratt said:


> jossytt said:
> 
> 
> > paulc1 said:
> ...


nice one cheers m8. i make it 14 so far


----------



## mr d wells (May 9, 2012)

hi ,i read that some of you guys are driving up from exeter,just wondered if i could meet you on your way up at tiverton parkway services?
thanks dave....


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi David,

New faces are always welcome, we have a great time out with some great people all with the same taste in a fab car!!

Looking forward to meeting you!

Lin and Darren.

Jossy, there are two of us for numbers for lunch!!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Jossy - 2 for us please for din dins as well!

Let's hope the weather is like today! Looking forward to this - it's been a loooooong winter........


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Stu ,can you add two more to the list please , cheers Norm & jackie.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

aTTendee list updated. Thanks to all who have contributed to the final updating. Just hope that the weather behaves itself.
Stu


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

got ya pm Stu.......will be there as took the mrs out sat night with the family.....cost me £185 but to get a TT run in was worth it tbh.


----------



## mr d wells (May 9, 2012)

Diveratt said:


> Any one coming up from the south west how about a meet at Exeter Services leaving at 10:54 for the TTrain up to Chedder?


hi,ill be coming from barnstaple,any chance to catch ttrain at tiverton services? 
if so what sort of time, :0)
thanks david......


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

TT_RS said:


> aTTendee list updated. Thanks to all who have contributed to the final updating. Just hope that the weather behaves itself.
> Stu


Dont hold your breath as far as the weather goes


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

mr d wells said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > Any one coming up from the south west how about a meet at Exeter Services leaving at 10:54 for the TTrain up to Chedder?
> ...


Hi David looks like it could be a TTrain of one at the moment, J8keith PMed to say hes not coming & not heard from T3rbo yet. The plan was to leave Exeter Services at 10:30 and its about 20 minutes upto Taunton Dean services so I'll be there about 10:50 if you want to meet there I'll pop in.

Kevin


----------



## mr d wells (May 9, 2012)

Diveratt said:


> mr d wells said:
> 
> 
> > Diveratt said:
> ...


Hi David looks like it could be a TTrain of one at the moment, J8keith PMed to say hes not coming & not heard from T3rbo yet. The plan was to leave Exeter Services at 10:30 and its about 20 minutes upto Taunton Dean services so I'll be there about 10:50 if you want to meet there I'll pop i
hi kevin
thats ashame no worries,maybe we pick some up on the way!
ill see you their
thanks dave...


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

No worries David see you at Taunton Dean. Look out for a Doly Grey Coup with an ABT Rear spoiler


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

getting excited about sunday now and my cars been painted today on the front end and n/s mirror and its now needs refitting and moping and then she's ready for sunday , and I've taken pictures all the from strip to paint, one of the good points of working in a body shop , just need the weather to be nice on sunday


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Just to let everyone know i've decided to change the chilli for a curry which will be decided on saturday hope thats not a problem.

Stu, can I bring another member he's not online at the moment and I dont know his forum name, his name is Dan Poulter.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

No Worries m8, more the merrier. 
Stu


----------



## madmark (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Stu, cutting it fine :? Ok for one more TT and passenger?


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

No Worries, More the merrier. Look forward to seeing you. aTTendee list updated.
Stu


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

ok guys just so you know I'm saving the front carpark for you there will be a sign (hand drawn by my misses so plz mention it as i will be in the shit otherwise haha) as well as my TT out front.

we can be easy to miss too, so look out for the rookery farm signs outside aswell as our signs. I've put up union jack flags on the kitchen balcony to help you notice us. 
If someone can txt me when your nearly here I will try and get out of the kitchen for 10mins lol (07896329158)

See you tomorrow 

P.S I will be checking the forum again after work at 10ish 2nite


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

17 cars stu!!! wd on this one m8, lets hope all turn up now  cu all at 12pm as i am billy no m8's no one is coming down M5 only up lol


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> 17 cars stu!!! wd on this one m8, lets hope all turn up now  cu all at 12pm as i am billy no m8's no one is coming down M5 only up lol


We're southbound Gazzer and could meet up if you want!


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Kate , gazzer I'm happy to drive along the m4 and meet up on the m5 and drive down together


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

paulc1 said:


> Hi Kate , gazzer I'm happy to drive along the m4 and meet up on the m5 and drive down together


Hi Paul, what route were you thinking of? I live pretty much on the A4174 ringroad that goes from the M4/M5 interchange through to the A37. Perhaps we could meet up along there somewhere?


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Kate I don't the name of the roads round there , how about meeting in Macdonalds car park in cribs causeway


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd sooner meet in the one at Aspects Leisure as it's just over the back from me!


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't know where that is


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cribs is cool for me to paul what time bud


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > 17 cars stu!!! wd on this one m8, lets hope all turn up now  cu all at 12pm as i am billy no m8's no one is coming down M5 only up lol
> ...


kate it is a 1.5 hour journey for me so will be leaving at 10.30 m5 then m4 then m32 if that helps?


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Where around the m32 shall we meet then


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer - Paul, I'm just outside of Keynsham between Bristol and Bath so will be going A4174 then A37 (no motorway), so I'd better meet you there. You never know, our paths may cross on the way still. See you both there if not.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

madmark said:


> Hi Stu, cutting it fine :? Ok for one more TT and passenger?


You got your new car yet mark?


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Kate I've just worked out where that Macdonalds is at aspect leisure and that's closer for me , what time shall we meet


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

paulc1 said:


> Hi Kate I've just worked out where that Macdonalds is at aspect leisure and that's closer for me , what time shall we meet


You not meeting Gazzer now? We're planning on leaving at about 11.15. Best place to meet at Aspects is the car park by the Leisure Centre (continue past MacD's, left at the mini r-a-b then straight on into the car park ahead of you).

Gazzer - Binegar is about 30 mins away from here. If you're not meeting Paul at Cribbs you could pick up the A4174 ringroad and be at Aspects about 15-20 minutes after leaving the M5/M4 interchange (Aspects is just off one of the roundabouts on the ringroad - look out the the ASDA on the left and it's right at the next roundabout).


----------



## madmark (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Kate, sure have  Page 130 on show us your your TT, see you later on.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Kate that's like a good plan , so is that meet you in that car park at 11.15 then


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bristol

Aspects Leisure Park

Longwell Green, Kingswood
Bristol, BS15 9LA

that the one if so what time guys n gals


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

That's the place. 11.15 ok with u both?


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Kate, see you in the car park 11.15, Norm.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's good with me I'll see you at 11.15 and then off we go


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

will be there boss lady xxx


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

17 CARS UP TO NOW, WATCH OUT WESTON THERES A TT TRAIN ON THE WAY 
See you all later
Stu


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Great day out thanks Stu.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

lovely meet guy hope all was well, small favour can you write an honest review on http://www.tripadviser.co.uk its completely anonymous and would mean a alot to the business.

Stu have you got Steve's forum name?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks to Stu and Jossy for a super day out. The food was great, and even the sun graced us with it's presence.

Great to see visitors to Cheddar just standing and staring as this seemingly never ending line of TT's and 1 R8 swept by! Gary even picked up a couple of birds in Weston - and I don't mean seagulls!


----------



## mr d wells (May 9, 2012)

thanks guys lovely to meet you all,
loved all your tt`s 
great day thanks... 8)


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Yet another great day!!

Thanx Stu and Jossy, nice food and a fab cruise with people enjoying the long line of TT's pass by!!

Look forward to the next.

Lin and Darren


----------



## madmark (Mar 15, 2010)

Good day out! Well done Stu and great food from Jossy.  Also hearing the comment "Showoffs" as we were driving through Cheddar Gorge :lol: 








On W-S-M beach


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Had a great day out , many thanks to stu & jossy


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

Excellent day! Thanks to all who were involved in setting it up!


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

well done stu and joss for a great day organised , good fun with good people who love proper cars , i recorded this clip driving through cheddar gorge i hope it works as I've had problems getting in on you tube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inkX11V7 ... ata_player


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Paul,

What a great clip of the drive through the gorge, well done!!

Lin and Darren


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks Stu & Jossy for a well executed day........food was great trip well organised and as k8 said we even had the sun bless us. i even managed to get home and finish my quotes before cutting the lawn and off to bed knacked. nice to see everyone again plus some new TT's and owners.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Thankyou for all your feedback and comments. It was a great day out. Thanks paulc1 for the vid going through the Gorge.It captures the real sense and feel of the day. See you all at Gaydon 12.
Stu


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

TT_RS said:


> Thankyou for all your feedback and comments. It was a great day out. Thanks paulc1 for the vid going through the Gorge.It captures the real sense and feel of the day. See you all at Gaydon 12.
> Stu


Don't forget 'boobies on the beach' first (as my hubby calls Quay for your car!).


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

29th June , No worries i was hoping that you were going to remind me !!   
Stu :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT_RS said:


> 29th June , No worries i was hoping that you were going to remind me !!
> Stu :lol:


she is a red head stu!!!! think she will let you forget it lol


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> TT_RS said:
> 
> 
> > 29th June , No worries i was hoping that you were going to remind me !!
> ...


Yeah, care of Mr Swartzkopf!


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey, we're on telly ! I claim my royalties now :roll: 
Nice one stu and thanks to josh for the quick intro to a TTS.
Gary - if you still want to swap cars I'll accept yor R8 and £5k for our 225 

Pics should be with you Stu . .


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Decided to put my other clip I took on you tube , this time in hd , should have done that on the other one this one is only a minute long

Http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY3y_Sab ... ata_player


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Now you're on telly too Gazzer!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> Now you're on telly too Gazzer!


i do have a good looking well preportioned arse K8 8) thanks paul great clip mucker


----------



## hibster (Feb 23, 2012)

i should check this section of the forum out more often


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

hibster said:


> i should check this section of the forum out more often


yes you should


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

A couple of photos from the day! (I was the girl with Diveratt  )


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for those , see you on the next one.
Stu


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

liffy99 said:


> Hey, we're on telly ! I claim my royalties now :roll:
> Nice one stu and thanks to josh for the quick intro to a TTS.
> Gary - if you still want to swap cars I'll accept yor R8 and £5k for our 225
> 
> Pics should be with you Stu . .


I'll be sure to let Gary know about your proposition, but I suspect he may refuse. A straight swap and you might have a deal


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

TT K8 said:


> Thanks to Stu and Jossy for a super day out. The food was great, and even the sun graced us with it's presence.
> 
> Great to see visitors to Cheddar just standing and staring as this seemingly never ending line of TT's and 1 R8 swept by! Gary even picked up a couple of birds in Weston - and I don't mean seagulls!


 :roll: That was so funny. They must've been about 90!!! Still, he's probably happy just knowing he can still pull


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Magenta said:


> A couple of photos from the day! (I was the girl with Diveratt  )


Brilliant pics. Thnx for sharing


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Thnx everyone for a fantastic day. Well organised as usual  Loved the food and will definitely be visiting again. Always nice to meet such lovely people especially when we all have something so special in common - even Gary's R8 enjoyed the trip out :roll:

It's a shame Craig and Kelli couldn't make it, but as I said, Craig was whisked off on a cruise (of the ocean going variety) at the last minute! They're hoping to be in Poole with us on the 29th but not sure yet if he'll still have his TT as he's selling it. If anyone's interested send him a message. His username is C6PYM. It's a red and black TT Quattro Sport Limited Edition.

garage_vehicle.php?mode=view_vehicle&VID=1598

Hope to see some of you at Quay for my Car in Poole on 29th. We're making a weekend of it and heading off to the Goodwood Festival of Speed after the show 8)


----------

